# Can a hamster cage be kept above my hedgehogs?



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, basically I want to make a bin cage for my hamster as her tank is a little too small, and the best place to put it for space would be on top of my hedgehog's cage. My hamster can make quite a bit of noise with bar chewing (although the hope is that with a bigger cage this will stop) so my question is will it stress either of them out, either by noise or smell?

Also, I have noticed my hamster acting a little odd since I got my hedgehog. I don't think she's ill as there is nothing else different, it's just that when handling her, she seems more active than before, trying to jump off my hands. I'm thinking it could just be the fact she is quite old now and so could just be misjudging the height she's at? Or could it be the scent of the hedgehog?

Thanks, sorry it's a long question!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I think that would be okay, but I really have nothing backing my assumption.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I have my hedgehog next to my hamsters and mice, and none of them seem disturbed by each other. However, I did notice when I had a hamster on top, that when my hedgehog would run in her wheel, it would shake the hamster's bin quite a bit, and my hamster didn't seem to like that. Can you maybe build a small table/shelf so that the hamster bin sits on something solid?

As far as being more active... Are her ears "up", or is she holding them against her head? If they're up, she's in a good mood and she's just being a hamster. If they're down, she's grouchy/unhappy with something.

"Up" ears -- this hamster was very happy to play in the back yard.
"Down" ears -- this hamster was pretty grumpy because I kept repositioning him to take his picture.


----------



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

My hedgehog's wheel isn't attached to the bars so i don't see that to be a problem but I would definitely be able to sort something out if it was
And yes, her ears are usually up so I guess she is maybe just going a little blind and would rather spend more time in her cage
Thanks for answering


----------

